# New SJ615E



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchased a closeout SJ615E bundle at Walmart for keeping my deck clear and finally tried it out on 2" of crisp powder at 5 degrees this morning. Worked so well on the deck that I used it on the walkways, too! Didn't bother with the drive, since there's big snow on the way and I have a new Honda HSS1332ATD to try out on that in a day or so, apparently. The SnowJoe is back on the deck awaiting more action there.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have a good combination ready for action.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Used the SJ615E to clear my deck today... 18" all over with drifts way over that. The lowest snow was higher than the handle on the chute and the deepest was well above the chute. It handled it all easily, with just occasional slowing of the auger speed when I pushed too fast. Truly a great little machine. Left the deck bare to the wood.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If anyone doubts the capability of these small SnowJoe electrics, just finished doing the deck which was covered with bucket-high, solid, wet snow... Aside from a few clogs that were easily addressed, it went very well!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice job with the Snowjoe! I know they are not exactly the most macho blowers around, but i have a small electric toro shovel in my fleet and am always on the lookout for something similar to what you have at a good price. Beats the crap out of shoveling!!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is the one I was looking at but not at Home Depot.
It was cheaper manufacture direct.
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/sn...less-electric-snow-blower/1000837156?rec=true


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally after having 3 different models in my hands at Home depot I decided to go with the:

Snow Joe iON Core Tool 40V Cordless 13-inch Brushless Electric Snow Shovel
Model # ION13SS-CT










Kinda my Yammy's kid brother. It's light ( 12 lbs ) with battery. Even my wife might like to use it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> Finally after having 3 different models in my hands at Home depot I decided to go with the:
> Snow Joe iON Core Tool 40V Cordless 13-inch Brushless Electric Snow Shovel Model # ION13SS-CT
> 
> Kinda my Yammy's kid brother. It's light ( 12 lbs ) with battery. Even my wife might like to use it.


Let us know what you think of it once you've used it... Might be nice to sever the cord! A friend of mine has that other cordless SnowJoe you mentioned and used it happily for the entire driveway until she got married. Her husband bought a big Ariens, so the SnowJoe is just doing porch & deck duty now.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's all I want it for, the decks and it uses the same battery as the sunjoe 16 inch mower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> That's all I want it for, the decks and it uses the same battery as the sunjoe 16 inch mower.


Have you had an opportunity to use it yet? Am thinking of getting one for my son...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tabora said:


> Have you had an opportunity to use it yet? Am thinking of getting one for my son...


You may have misunderstood me, I tested it at Home Depot but ordered on line from a different seller. I still don't have one. Home Depot wanted $500, $140 more than an online seller

There was a problem with delivery of this item. My card was reimbursed with no details as to why. When I contacted the seller he said these were back ordered for weeks with no delivery date from manufacturer. I'm now trying to source it from a different seller but they all want like $100 more so I'm beginning to think original seller made a pricing mistake and used the excuse of back order to backtrack because other sellers seem to have them in stock. Amazon is the cheapest but still $100 extra. So for now I'm bargain shopping hoping black Friday will bring a sale.

Plus we haven't had snow in 2 weeks. Still mild this morning.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> So for now I'm bargain shopping hoping black Friday will bring a sale.


 I thought you were looking at the little handheld one? They have the 24V version with battery & charger on sale for $110USD now with free shipping: https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sn...ded-run-time-snow-shovel-24-volt-10-inch-5-ah
and the 40V one is only $119USD with free shipping if you already have the battery & charger from your lawn equipment: https://www.snowjoe.com/products/co...less-snow-shovel-battery-charger-not-included


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes the Snow Joe iON13SS-CT 40-Volt. They ship free in the US. Otherwise I would have already bought it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> Yes the Snow Joe iON13SS-CT 40-Volt. They ship free in the US. Otherwise I would have already bought it.


So, still not understanding... You were talking about buying it for $140 less than $500 (I assume Canada $) = about $271USD; surely the shipping to Canada from SnowJoe can't be $161USD, which would be the same total price?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

$131USd for shipping but the killer was customs $84USd. I found it on a BLack Friday site but the sale price won't be listed until Friday morning at 7am. WalMart may also have it on sale, maybe even Home Repot.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

One of my distant neighbors uses a plug in blower on their driveway. Fine if the snow is dry but when it gets a little slushy underneath or it's heavy then they are pulling back and letting the thing speed up before hitting the snow and bogging down/stopping only to pull back to speed up to repeat. I heard that noise (speeding up to hitting the snow and slowing way down nearly immediately) and watched them struggle to clear their driveway for a bit. If they weren't seven houses down then I would have driven my old blower down there and finished their slushy mess..


So if your snow is usually dry/fluffy type stuff then go for it. If it's wet and heavy then the blower might not work so well.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, my SJ615E died today when blowing about 6" of snow off the deck. It was working fine, then suddenly started slowing down and quickly halted, accompanied by a burned wiring smell. I'll take it apart this weekend and see if I can determine what fried.


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

Good luck with the troubleshooting. I wonder how much it costs to re-power one of these.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Well, my SJ615E died today when blowing about 6" of snow off the deck. It was working fine, then suddenly started slowing down and quickly halted, accompanied by a burned wiring smell. I'll take it apart this weekend and see if I can determine what fried.


 Finished disassembling the SJ615E. Tested the switch (OK) and then the circuit breaker (OK) and then pulled out the motor. One of the brush assemblies was completely melted down. I've contacted SnowJoe customer service and am awaiting a response from them re: obtaining replacement brushes...

Me on Feb 10, 1:35 AM EST - My SJ615E, purchased in March 2017, recently stopped working while blowing about 6" of snow on my deck. The motor just started slowing down, and then stopped. I disassembled the unit, and discovered that one of the motor's brush holders had completely melted down. I need to obtain a replacement set of brushes.

 SnowJoe on Feb 10, 10:22 AM EST - Thank you for contacting us at SnowJoe + SunJoe.
 I apologize for this inconvenience. It looks like your warranty expired 03/02/19. What I can do is check with my parts Team and request a special parts order. While we don't specifically sell only the motor bush holders, I can offer you a new motor instead. Please let us know if you're interested in this purchase.

 Me on Mon 2/10/2020 2:38 PM EST - The snowblower has been used only about a half-dozen times, and it is clear that the failed brush had a factory defect in the holder. Regardless of your warranty period, it is clearly covered under Maine’s Implied Warranty Law: https://www.maine.gov/ag/consumer/law_guide_article.shtml?id=27922
It would be foolish to replace the entire motor when only the brush has failed. This part is meant to be end-user replaceable (but usually not for MANY years). If you do not stock the brushes, please tell me who manufactured the motor for SnowJoe; perhaps they do. I’m willing to go that far before pursuing unit replacement.​


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, an interesting progression of SnowJoe Customer Service messages...

Step 1: You're out of warranty (2 years, 11 months), we don't have the brushes; would you like to buy a replacement motor?
Step 2: Oh, Maine Implied Warranty = 4 years, where should we send the brushes?
Step 3: Looks like it will take a long time to get the brushes, can we send you a replacement SJ615E? (What happened to just replacing the motor?)
Step 4: Looks like we're out of SJ615E units, so we're sending you a SJ618E, send us back the SJ615E with this prepaid label once you receive the SJ618E.


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear of proper treatment after mentioning Maine Implied Warranty, even nicer to see consumer protection laws that work (I find Canadian consumer protection laws a bit lacking in comparison to American ones).

Honestly, I'd expect brushes to be a maintenance item (depending on duty-cycle, quality of the brushes etc.) they would have in-stock and available as an owner serviceable item for those so inclined.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Received a brand new SJ618E via UPS this morning. Now just need to send back the SJ615E; thus endeth this thread... :grin:


----------

